# DIY CO2 formula



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

I currently have 3 DIY co2 bottles and I'm planning on adding a 4th, a gallon sized apple cider bottle. I was thinking on the mixture and I came up with this: (assuming that yeast only dies off when there's no more sugar or too much alcohol: 
1/2 tbs yeast
1 tbs bakin soda
3 cups of sugar 
85% filled with water. 

It's basically my 2 liter mixture except with twice as much sugar. 

The reason for this is because despite having twice as much space/water for alcohol, twice as much yeast would only make the yeast die just as fast as the 2L bottles. 
So if you have the same amount of yeast with twice as much sugar and water, I figured that the yeast could go on twice as long. 

Does this work? Suggestions?

PS. Does the apple cider bottle work for a ceramic diffuser? Or will it burst?
Cuz if it does, then I'll just swap the 2 liter bottle thats connected to the powerhead in the tank.


----------

